# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Մայրության անկյուն >  Հղիություն

## Cassiopeia

Ֆորումում բազմաթիվ թեմաներ են քննարկվում հղիության և մայրության հետ կապված, սակայն բուն հղիության մասին ոչ մի թեմա չկա: Կարծում եմ թեման շատերին կհետաքրքրի, քանի որ շատերին է “սպառնում” ապագա մայր կամ հայր դառնալու հեռանկարը (եթե իհարկե մինչ օրս նրանք այդ “ճանապարհով” չեն անցել):

Հիմա ավելի կոնկրետացնեմ թեմայի բուն իմաստը: Եկեք այստեղ քննարկենք հղիության հետ կապված բոլոր հոգեբանական հարցերը, ֆիզիոլոգիական խնդիրները, ապրումները, այն, թե ինչ հետևանքների կբերեն սեռավարակները հղիության ընթացքում, կամ հղիության արհեստական ընդհատումը ապագա հղիությունների ժամանակ և այլն:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Շատերը կարծում են, որ հղիությունը հիվանդություն է, բժիշկները` պնդում, որ այն հիվանդության հետ բացարձակապես կապ չունի և միայն ֆիզիոլոգիական գործընթաց է, որը տեղի է ունենում կնոջ օրգանիզմում: Հենց այդ գործընթացն էլ բերում է նրան, որ կնոջ մոտ առաջանում են հոգեբանական բազմաթիվ հարցեր, կենսակերպի հետ կապված խնդիրներ և այլն: Իսկ ի՞նչ եք կարծում դուք, արդյոք հղիությունը հիվանդություն է, թե՞…

Անձամբ ես հղիությունը երբեք չեմ համարել հիվանդություն, չնայած առողջ մարմնին բնորոշ շատ բաներ “երես են թեքել” ինձանից: Սակայն, հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ հղիության ողջ ընթացքը, լինելով ապագա մոր համար անչափ հուզիչ ու սպասումներով հագեցած ժամանակահատված, լի է սթրեսային պահերով և յուրաքանչյուր ակնթարթ կարող է սթրեսի պատճառ դառնալ: 

Սթրեսի պատճառ կարող է լինել կնոջ ամուսնու անըմբռնողական հայացքները հղիության ընթացքում, այն, որ նա չի պատկերացնում թե ինչ ապրումներ է ունենում կինը: Սթրեսի պատճառ կարող է հանդիսանալ նորմալ ապրելակերպի տարրերից հրաժարվելու հավանականությունը, հղիության վերջին ամիսներին` պտղի պասիվ խաղը և այլն...

----------


## comet

Հան­դի­պում: Սեր: Ամուս­նու­թյուն և, ի վեր­ջո, հղի­ու­թյուն: Առա­ջին երևույթ­նե­րի դեպ­քում ամեն ինչ շատ ավե­լի պարզ է, իսկ ահա վեր­ջի­նիս ըն­թաց­քը կնո­ջից պա­հան­ջում է առա­վել նր­բան­կատ և հա­տուկ վե­րա­բեր­մունք: Մի­այն հղի կնոջ գի­տակ­ցու­թյունն է ի վի­ճա­կի ձևավո­րել ամե­նա­խենթ և անհ­նա­րին թվա­ցող հար­ցեր` ին­չո՞ւ, ին­չո՞ւ ես, ինչ­պի­սի՞ն եմ, ինչ­պի­սի՞ն կլի­նեմ, ինչ­պե՞ս կըն­կալ­վեմ և այլն:

Ահա այս և հղի կնոջ հո­գե­բա­նու­թյա­նը վե­րա­բե­րող մի շարք այլ հար­ցե­րի շուրջ էլ փոր­ձե­ցի զրու­ցել հո­գե­բա­նա­կան գի­տու­թյուն­նե­րի թեկ­նա­ծու Դ. Ջա­մալ­յա­նի հետ:

Դ. Ջ. - Հղի կինն ու­նե­նում է սե­փա­կան մարմ­նի կա­ռուց­ված­քի պատ­կե­րաց­ման փո­փո­խու­թյուն­ներ, այ­սինքն` ըն­դու­նում է մարմ­նի այլ ձև: Ամե­նա­կարևորը` կի­նը պետք է հար­մար­վի իր մարմ­նի թե­կուզ ժա­մա­նա­կա­վոր փո­փո­խու­թյան ան­խու­սա­փե­լի­ու­թյան հետ:

Շատ կա­նանց թվում է, թե հղի վի­ճա­կը իրենց ար­տա­քի­նի, գե­ղեց­կու­թյան դեմ ոտնձ­գու­թյուն է, որ իրենք տգե­ղա­նում են, դառ­նում  տղա­մարդ­կանց հա­մար անհ­րա­պույր: Եվ սա առա­ջին բար­դույթն է, որը պետք է հաղ­թա­հա­րի հղի կի­նը, քան­զի կան տղա­մարդ­կանց տե­սա­կետ­ներ, ըստ որոնց՝ հղի վի­ճա­կը կնոջ գե­ղեց­կու­թյան կուլ­մի­նա­ցի­ան է: Սա առա­ջի­նը:

Երկ­րորդ` պետք է միշտ հիշ­ել, որ սկ­սած սաղմ­նա­վոր­ման պա­հից՝ պտու­ղը կեն­դա­նի օր­գա­նիզմ է և, որ ամե­նա­կարևորն է, ըն­կա­լու­նակ մի­ջա­վայ­րի ազ­դե­ցու­թյուն­նե­րին, նախ և առաջ մոր ապ­րում­նե­րին:

Պտու­ղը և մայ­րը մշ­տա­պես գտն­վում են սիմ­բի­ո­տիկ վի­ճա­կում, այ­սինքն՝ մի ամ­բող­ջա­կան հա­մա­կար­գի մեջ: Սա են­թադ­րում է, որ մոր ապ­րում­նե­րը, նույ­նիսկ տրա­մադ­րու­թյան ամե­նաչն­չին փո­փո­խու­թյունն էլ ազ­դում է պտ­ղի վրա: Ին­չի՞ վրա պետք է դնել շեշ­տը, ի՞ն­չը կա­րող է էա­պես ազ­դել երե­խա­յի և՛ հո­գե­կան, և՛ ֆի­զի­կա­կան ձևավոր­ման վրա՝ նաև ծն­վե­լուց հե­տո:

Ամե­նա­ա­ռա­ջին պայ­մա­նը պտ­ղի ցան­կա­լի լի­նելն է:

Եթե երե­խան ցան­կա­լի չէ, կամ եթե հղի­ու­թյան ըն­թաց­քում մայ­րը մտո­րում է երե­խա­յից ազատ­վե­լու մա­սին, ապա մտած­մունք­նե­րի և սթ­րե­սա­յին այդ տևական ըն­թաց­քը կա­րող է ոչ մի­այն ըն­կալ­վել պտ­ղի կող­մից, այլև շատ խո­րը ար­մա­տա­վոր­վել նրա հո­գե­կա­նում:

Ըստ բնու­թյան օրեն­քի` կինն ավե­լի շուտ է մտ­նում ծնո­ղա­կան կեր­պա­րի մեջ, ավե­լի լավ է ըն­կա­լում իր դե­րը, քան տղա­մար­դը: Իհար­կե, ծնո­ղա­կան դե­րի ըն­կա­լու­մը ուղ­ղա­կի­ո­րեն կապ­վում է նաև մար­դու բա­րո­յա­կան հա­սու­նու­թյան հետ, այդ իսկ պատ­ճա­ռով խոր­հուրդ չի տր­վում ամուս­նա­նալ վաղ հա­սա­կում, հատ­կա­պես տղա­նե­րի պա­րա­գա­յում, որով­հետև միշտ չէ, որ նրանք կա­րո­ղա­նում են ստանձ­նել ամուս­նու և հոր պար­տա­կա­նու­թյուն­նե­րը:

Կնոջ հա­մար շատ կարևոր է տես­նել ամուս­նուն ար­դեն հոր կեր­պա­րում, ձգ­տում է գտ­նել նրա­նում ուժ, հե­նա­րան և առա­վել ընդգծ­ված ուշ­ադ­րու­թյուն: Իսկ այս ամե­նը գի­տակ­ցե­լու և նոր դե­րի մեջ մտ­նե­լու հա­մար տղա­մար­դը պետք է լի­նի բա­վա­կա­նա­չափ հա­սուն թե՛ ֆի­զի­կա­պես և թե՛ բա­րո­յա­պես: 

աղբյուր` www.mayrik.am

----------

ihusik (23.01.2009), Բարձրահասակ (02.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (11.02.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Շատ կա­նանց թվում է, թե հղի վի­ճա­կը իրենց ար­տա­քի­նի, գե­ղեց­կու­թյան դեմ ոտնձ­գու­թյուն է, որ իրենք տգե­ղա­նում են, դառ­նում  տղա­մարդ­կանց հա­մար անհ­րա­պույր: Եվ սա առա­ջին բար­դույթն է, որը պետք է հաղ­թա­հա­րի հղի կի­նը, քան­զի կան տղա­մարդ­կանց տե­սա­կետ­ներ, ըստ որոնց՝ հղի վի­ճա­կը կնոջ գե­ղեց­կու­թյան կուլ­մի­նա­ցի­ան է: Սա առա­ջի­նը:


Անձամբ իմ մոտ նման խնդիր չկա, հակառակը, թե սեփական փորձից, թե ֆիլմերից, թե հղիների հետ շփման եզրերից հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ հղի կնոջ գեղեցկությունն ու նրբությունն ուրիշ է: Այն ավելի "կանացի" է, ավելի զգայուն է այդ գեղեցկությունը:

----------

comet (23.01.2009), ihusik (23.01.2009), Selene (30.01.2009), Sona_Yar (11.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (11.02.2009), Ֆոտոն (30.06.2011)

----------


## Apsara

Հղիությունը երբեք հիվանդություն չեմ համարել, առաջին անգամ էի լսում նման մեկնաբանություն :Think: 

Հազարավոր տարիներով եկաճ ֆիզիոլոգիական նորմալ երևույթա, այն որ հղիությունից լիքը հիվանդություններ են առաջանում, սխալ ապրելակերպի նշանա, աղտոտված օդ, վատորակ սնունդ, սթրեսերով լի լարված  առօրյա, նստակյած կյանք և այլն: Եթե մինչ այդ մարդ թեթև թաքնված հիվանդություններ է ունենում, ապա հղիության ժամանակ սրանում է, մեկ-մեկ էլ հակառակն է լինում, անցնում գնում են:

Բայց մեր ժամանակների հղիներին կարևոր է ֆիզիկական ակտիվություն պահպանել, բարձր տրամադրություն, զբաղվելլ սիրած զբաղմունքներով: 

Օրինակ եթե ուզում եք ձեր գեղեցիկ մարմինը պահպանել, կան հատուկ ֆիզվարժանքներ նախատեսված հղիների համար:

Շատ եմ խոսում, բայց ոչ հղի եմ, ոչ էլ կլինեմ, ոչ էլ եղել եմ :Ok:

----------


## ars83

> Անձամբ իմ մոտ նման խնդիր չկա, հակառակը, թե սեփական փորձից, թե ֆիլմերից, թե հղիների հետ շփման եզրերից հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ հղի կնոջ գեղեցկությունն ու նրբությունն ուրիշ է: Այն ավելի "կանացի" է, ավելի զգայուն է այդ գեղեցկությունը:


Որպես տղամարդ կարող եմ հավաստել, որ կանանց հղիությունը գեղեցկացնում է իմ աչքում: Մի տեսակ ավելի նուրբ են դառնում դիմագծերը, շարժումները, ձայնը, ժպիտը փոխվում են:
Մեր մոտակա խանութներից մեկում մի վաճառողուհի կար: Շատ կռվարար, ջղային, անհամբեր անձնավորություն էր. բոլոր հաճախորդների հետ կռվում էր, քիթ-մռութ անում, գոռում: Մի օր էլ մտա խանութը, որտեղ նա աշխատում էր, պետք է իր բաժնից բան առնեի: Մտածեցի, որ էլի պիտի տեսնեմ դեմքի դժգոհ արտահայտությունը, ապրանքն ու դրամը շպրտելը, և այլն: Տեսնեմ՝ ոչ մի նման բան  :Shok:  Համբերատար սպասարկում է հաճախորդներին, ապրանքը փոխում, նույնիսկ (!) ժպտում: Սկզբում չէի հասկանում պատճառը, հետո, երբ մի քիչ հեռացավ դրամարկղից, տեսա, որ հղի է:  :Smile:  Այ այսպիսի բաներ:

Հ.Գ. Ժողովո՛ւրդ, մի հետաքրքիր հոդված էի տեղադրել այս թեմային առնչվող և դրա հետ կապված քննարկություն էի բացել, բայց արձագանք չեղավ: Եթե ցանկանում եք, կարող եք մասնակցել և քննարկել. հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել ձեր կարծիքը:
http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1531185&postcount=24
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=38717

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հղիության ժամանակ պարզապես մարդու աշխարհայացքն է փոխվում շրջապատի նկատմամբ: Այն փաստը, որ կինը կարող է արարել, հզորության զգացում է ներշնչում նրան (իհարեկ ոչ ֆիզիկական առումով, չնայած այն ֆիզիկականը, ինչ կինն է տանում հղիության ընթացքում, ոչ մի տղամարդ ողջ կյանքում չի կարող տանել):

----------

comet (23.01.2009)

----------


## comet

Ուղղակի հղիության ժամանակ կինն ավելի է ուշադրության ու հոգատարության կարիք ունենում: Մեր դասախոսներից մեկն էնքան ոգևորված էր պատմում, որ մի անգամ իր` Ֆրանսիայում եղած ժամանակ մի հղի կին է անցել փողոցով ու ամբողջ երթևեկությունը կանգնեցրել են, որ նա անցնի :Love: 
Իսկ Հայաստանում կարող է նույնիսկ հղի կնոջը տրանսպորտի մեջ նստելու տեղ չտան :Sad:

----------


## Քամի

> Սակայն, հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ հղիության ողջ ընթացքը, լինելով ապագա մոր համար անչափ հուզիչ ու սպասումներով հագեցած ժամանակահատված, լի է սթրեսային պահերով և յուրաքանչյուր ակնթարթ կարող է սթրեսի պատճառ դառնալ:


Ճիշտ այդպես 
օրինակ ես 
երկրորդ բալիկիս հղիության ընթացքում 9 ամիս լաց եմ եղել 
լացում էի, թե ինչու է մեր տան մոտով տրամվայ անցնում :LOL:  թե ինչու է մեր խոհանոցի կահույքը սպիտակ :LOL:  
նաև հիշողությանս վրա էր ազդել հղիությունս, բայց դա առաջնեկիս ժամանակ
մի անգամ մոռացել էի մեր տան տեղը ....անգամ հասցեն չէի կարողանում մտաբերել,որպեսզի դրսում անցորդներից հարցնեի տուն տանող Ճանապարհը :Smile: 

բա էսպիսի բաներ..

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.02.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հղիությունն ինքն իրենով, բնականաբար, հիվանդություն չէ, բայց դա այնպիսի ֆիզիոլոգիական վիճակ է, որը կարող է զանազան հիվանդությունների առաջացման և սրացման պատճառ դառնալ: Դրա համար հղի կինը պետք է խստորեն հետևի ապրելակերպի վերաբերյալ բժշկի ցուցումներին:

----------


## ihusik

Հնագույն ժամանակներում հղիությունը սրբություն էր համարվում ու կարծում եմ հիմա էլ որոշ մարդկանց համար այդպես է դեռ։ Եվ ամենակարևորը հղի կանանց շրջապատում էին ամենայն գեղեցիկով ու նաև հոգեպես աջակցում էին նրան։ Նախ և առաջ հնում գիտեիր, որ *կնոջ երևակայությունը մեծ ազդեցություն ունի սաղմի վրա* ու ինքն իր մտքերով կարող է վնասել կամ հակառակն՝ աջակցել երեխաին։ Օրինակ հին հռոմում հղի կանայք անպայման իրենց այդ շրջանը անց էին կացնում գեղեցկության հետ շփվելով՝ բնության մեջ, նուրբ մեղեդային գեղեցիկ երաժշտություն լսելով, գեղեցիկ, ամրակազմ հերոսների քանդակները դիտելով, նկարները դիտելով և բնականաբար նույնպիսի ամրակազմ ու գեղեցիկ էլ սերունդ էին ունենում։ Խորհուրդ կտամ այն կանանց, որոնք բալիկի են սպասում օգտվեն այս ասածներիցս - սրանք սոսկ խոսքեր չեն։ Հեռու մնացեք ռոքային ու ամեն տեսակ ռաբիզային երաժշտությունից, ձեր համար ձեր սիրելի դասական երաժշտություն ընտրեք և լսեք։ Ցանկացողներին թե ինչ ազդեցություն է թողնում երաժշտությունը և ինչու եմ այդպես ասում կարող եմ գիտականորեն ապացուցեմ այս ամենը կատարված հատուկ փորձերի հիման վրա։

Իհարկե մոռացվել է նաև արևի, լուսնի և այլ մոլորակների ազդեցությունը բեղմնավորման ու պտղի զարգացման վրա...

Այստեղ խոսք գնած նաև հղի կանանց ցուցաբերած արտասովոր վարքի մասին, նրանց ճաշատեսակների փոփոխության կամ այն մթերքների սրտով ուզելը, որոնց առաջ այդքան էլ ուշադիր չէին ու հաճախ չէին էլ ուտում։ Բանը նրանում է, որ չպետք է մոռանանք, որ բեղմնավորման պահից սկսած այդ կնոջ հետ միասին ու նրա հենց մեջ ապրում է երկրորդ հոգին :Smile:  հատուկ եմ հենց հոգի բառն գրել, որովհետև նա էլ ունի իր նախասիրությունները ու նման կերպ արդեն դեռ չծնված կարելի է որոշ պատկերացումներ կազմել այդ երեխայի մասին, նրա նախասիրությունների մասին։

----------

Lady SDF (20.02.2009)

----------


## Firegirl777

Ես փոքրիկի եմ սպասում, դա իմ համար իրոք շատ լավ նորություն է, ովքեր են ակումբում սպասում փոքրիկի և ինչ մտքեր կան այդ մասին, խնդրում եմ կիսվեք զգացումներով, գիտելիքներով, ուզում իմանալ ամեն ինչ

----------

Երկնային (11.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (11.02.2009)

----------


## Kita

> Ես փոքրիկի եմ սպասում, դա իմ համար իրոք շատ լավ նորություն է, ովքեր են ակումբում սպասում փոքրիկի և ինչ մտքեր կան այդ մասին, խնդրում եմ կիսվեք զգացումներով, գիտելիքներով, ուզում իմանալ ամեն ինչ


վայյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյյ Ջեյն ջան :Bux:  :Good:  :Kiss:  :Yahoo:  :Love: 
Շնորհավոր :Blush:  :Smile: շատ ուրախացրիր :Smile: 
Ես էլ էս վերջերս չգիտեմ ում էի հարցնում Ջեյնը ամուսնացել է արդեն, թե ոչ :Smile: 
Դե օգնել հարցերով չեմ կարող, իսկ որ ամիսն է? :Smile:  :Love: 
ԻՄԻջայլոց Վեռան էլ է հղի(Cassiopeia) :Wink:

----------


## Apsara

Շնորհավոոոոոոր, շատ լավ նորությունա, շուտով ակումբի թոռնիկներ են հայտնվելու :Hands Up: 

Համ էլ Վերան նման թեմա բացել է, այնտեղ լիքը լիքը կիսվել են, կարող ես միանալ

----------


## Աթեիստ

Դե ես էլ իմ կողմից մի լավ կայք խորհուրդ տամ, ապագա մայրերի (ինչու՞ ոչ, նաև հայրերի համար) -> *www.mother-fuck.ru*

Կայքի անունը մի փոքր խաբուսիկ է․ կայքը շատ լավն է, շատ ինֆորմատիվ, և համարյա առանց գովազդի։

----------

Apsara (11.02.2009), Rhayader (13.02.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ «Փոքրիկը մեր կյանքում» նորաբաց թեման միացվել է «Հղիություն» նմանատիպ թեմային։*

----------


## Firegirl777

Իմ փոքրիկը արդեն երկու ամսեկան է, ճիշտ ասած իմ կարծիքով ամենակարևոր հանգամանքներից մեկը իրոք որ շրջակա միջավայրի մարդկանց վերաբերմունքն է հղի կնոջ նկատմամբ… Բաղտի բերմամբ տե պատահմամբ ընկել եմ այնպիսի ընտանիք որտեղ վատ զգալ հասկացողությունը թշնամաբար է ընդունվում, քանի որ ամուսնուս մայրիկը շատ ամրակազմ և առույգ մարդ է և առողջությունից երբեք չի բողոքել, իսկ հիմա զարմանում է երբ ասում եմ, որ վատ եմ զգում, նույնիսկ չգիտեմ ինչպես արձագանքել դրան....

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Իմ փոքրիկը արդեն երկու ամսեկան է, ճիշտ ասած իմ կարծիքով ամենակարևոր հանգամանքներից մեկը իրոք որ շրջակա միջավայրի մարդկանց վերաբերմունքն է հղի կնոջ նկատմամբ… Բաղտի բերմամբ տե պատահմամբ ընկել եմ այնպիսի ընտանիք որտեղ վատ զգալ հասկացողությունը թշնամաբար է ընդունվում, քանի որ ամուսնուս մայրիկը շատ ամրակազմ և առույգ մարդ է և առողջությունից երբեք չի բողոքել, իսկ հիմա զարմանում է երբ ասում եմ, որ վատ եմ զգում, նույնիսկ չգիտեմ ինչպես արձագանքել դրան....


Շրջապատը պարզապես պետք է հասկանա, որ յուրաքանչյուր օրգանիզմ յուրահատկուկ ձևով է արձագանքում իր ներսում տեղի ունեցող պրոցեսներին: Հղիության ընթացքում բազմաթիվ հորմոններ սկսում են ավելի ակտիվորեն առաջանալ, որը նպաստում է օրգանիզմի այս կամ այն պրոցեսին այլ կերպ արձագանքելուն: Ու մինչ հղիությունը կատարյալ առողջություն ունեցող անձն էլ կարող է շատ վատ տանել հղիության ժամանակահատվածը, մանավանդ առաջին ու վերջին եռամսյակները: (Նշեմ, որ հղիության ողջ ընթացքը գիտականորեն բաժանվում է 3 եռամսյակների` գիտական տերմինով` տրիմեստրերի): 
Ամեն դեպքում, սիրելի Firegirl777, դու պիտի հաշվի առնես, որ քո մոտ էմոցիոնալ ֆոնը ևս մեծ փոփոխությունների է ենթարկվել և այն, որ սկեսուրդ զարմանքով է մոտենում այն հարցին, որ դու վատ ես զգում, միգուցե իրականում այնքան էլ այդպես չէ, այլ պարզապես քո փոփոխված էմոցիոնալ ֆոնի վրա դու ավելի նեղսրտած ես արձագանքում այդ ամենին: Ու հիշի, որ քո կրծքի տակ զարգացող փոքրիկը զգում է քո յուրաքանչյուր ապրումը: Ուրախ ու ժպիտով ապրի առաջիկա 7 ամիսները ևս ու կտեսնես, թե քո ժպիտը ոնց բումերանգի նման հետ կգա քո փոքրիկի միջոցով :Wink: 
Առողջություն քեզ ու համբերություն :Smile:

----------

Annushka (11.02.2009), Apsara (14.02.2009), Selene (11.02.2009), Երկնային (11.02.2009)

----------


## Firegirl777

Շնորհակալ եմ Cassiopeia ես փորձում եմ նայել ամեն ինչին ավելի վառ գույներով ու չմտածել վատի մասին....

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ու ճիշտ էլ անում ես; 
Հիշիր, որ "դաժան օրերը ձմռան նման կուգան ու կերթան"  :Wink:  Մեկ ամսից երևի լրիվ այլ կերպ կսկսես "վերաբերվել" ինքդ քեզ: Դրա համար էլ գրել եմ - համբերություն քեզ :Wink:

----------


## Firegirl777

Ինձ մի հարց էլ է շատ հետաքրքրում, բազմաթիվ կայքերում կարդացել եմ որ 9 շաբաթը ամենավտանգավոր շաբաթն է քանի որ սազմը, սաղմի կարգավիճակից փոխվում է պտուղի և սկսում ինքնուրույն կատարել բազմաթիվ ֆունկցիաներ, ինչպես պաշտպանվել, ինչ պետք է անել.

Եվ մի հարց էլ բոլորը միաբերան ասում են որ պետք է շատ շարժվել, իսկ միևնույն ժամանակ բժիշկները պնդում են հանգիստ մնալ, որն է ճիշտ, և ինչ փաչաբաժնով

Նախօրոք շնորհակալություն

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ինձ մի հարց էլ է շատ հետաքրքրում, բազմաթիվ կայքերում կարդացել եմ որ 9 շաբաթը ամենավտանգավոր շաբաթն է քանի որ սազմը, սաղմի կարգավիճակից փոխվում է պտուղի և սկսում ինքնուրույն կատարել բազմաթիվ ֆունկցիաներ, ինչպես պաշտպանվել, ինչ պետք է անել.


Հղիության տվյալ ժամանակահատվածում պարզապես պետք է զերծ մնալ ծանր ֆիզիկական աշխատանքից, ուրիշ ոչինչ անել հնարավոր չի: Այդ ժամանակ քո օրգանիզմն է պայքարողը ու դու միայն առողջ սննդով ու առողջ ապրելակերպով կարող ես նպաստել դրան` չմոռանալով, իհարկե, որ ֆիզիկական լարվածությունը տվյալ դեպքում քո "թշնամին" է:




> Եվ մի հարց էլ բոլորը միաբերան ասում են որ պետք է շատ շարժվել, իսկ միևնույն ժամանակ բժիշկները պնդում են հանգիստ մնալ, որն է ճիշտ, և ինչ չափաբաժնով
> 
> Նախօրոք շնորհակալություն


Կախված հղիության ընթացքից, ապագա մոր առողջական վիճակից, հղիության ընթացքը տարբեր կերպ է ընթանում: Եթե առկա է հղիության կրելախախտի թեկուզ չնչին կասկած, ապա միայն ու միայն անկողնային ռեժիմ է սահմանվում: Իսկ եթե ամեն ինչ ընթանում է բնականոն հունով, ապա պետք չէ սահմանափակել կենսակերպը, քանի որ հղիությունը հիվանդություն չէ: :Wink: 
Իսկ այն, որ ասում են անհրաժեշտ է շարժուն լինել, նկատի ունեն ծննդաբերության բարեհաջող ընթացքը, քանի որ մկանների ակտիվությունը ծննդաբերության ժամանակ պարզապես կնպաստի ծննդաբերական գործընթացի համեմատաբար թեթև ընթացքին:

----------


## Firegirl777

պարզ է, այսինքն մինչև բժկի կարծիքը չլսեմ, ոչինչ պետք չէ անել.... իհարկե բացի առողջ սննդից...

----------


## Cassiopeia

> պարզ է, այսինքն մինչև բժկի կարծիքը չլսեմ, ոչինչ պետք չէ անել.... իհարկե բացի առողջ սննդից...


Գուշակեցիր, ու առավել ևս պետք չէ վախենալ: Զգուշանալ պետք է, բայց վախենալ - երբեք :Wink:

----------


## Firegirl777

Շատ շնորհակալ եմ Վերա ջան, եթե նորից հարցեր ունենամ անպայման կդիմեմ....

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ այն, որ ասում են անհրաժեշտ է շարժուն լինել, նկատի ունեն ծննդաբերության բարեհաջող ընթացքը, քանի որ մկանների ակտիվությունը ծննդաբերության ժամանակ պարզապես կնպաստի ծննդաբերական գործընթացի համեմատաբար թեթև ընթացքին:


Մկանների ակտիվության մասին մինչև հղիանալը պետք է մտածել  :Think:

----------

Apsara (14.02.2009)

----------


## Firegirl777

Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, բայց դե եթե սպասում և միաժամանակ չես սպասում ու պատրաստվելու ժամանակ չես ունենում դա ամենավատն է, ճիշտն ասած շատ բաներ կուզեի փոխել, բայց դե ուշ է.....
Հուսով եմ հետագա ընթացքը գոնե հնարավորիւնս ճիշտ կլինի

----------


## Cassiopeia

Կարծում եմ StrangeLittleGirl-ը նկատի ունի մինչ հղիությունը ֆիզկուլտուրայով կամ որևէ սպորտաձևով, պարով զբաղվելը:
Ի դեպ, երեկ հեռուստացույցով ցույց էին տալիս, որ Ֆիլիպիններում ծննդաբերության պատրաստվող հղի կանայք պորտապար պարել էին սովորում (իհարկե առանց ցատկեր ու նմանատիպ կտրուկ շարժումներ իրագործելու), զարգացնելու համար իրենց փորի մկանները, որպեսզի ծննդաբերական գործընթացը թեթև ընթանա:

----------


## Jarre

Իսկ ինչ կասեք ետծննդաբերական դեպրեսիայի մասին (եթե չեմ սխալվում դեպրեսիա բաժնում քննարկվել է այս հարցը)։  Երբեմն բժիշկները, հարազատները և հենց ինքը՝ հղի կինը, ամբողջ ուշադրությունը կենտրոնացնում են մինչ ծննդաբերությունն ընկած ժամանակահատվածին։  Սակայն անչափ կարևոր է նաև ծննդաբերությանը հաջորդող ժամանակ առաջացող խնդիրները ճիշտ հաղթահարել։  Որոշ կանայք տանում են նման դեպրեսիա, և չեն հասկանում թե իրենց հետ ինչ է տեղի ունենում։  Բարեբախտաբար նման դեպրեսիան բուժվում է։  Երբ այն թուլ արտահայտված է, ապա բավական է լավ հանգստանալը և հարազատների աջակցությունը։  Սակայն եթե այդ դեպրեսիան ավելի խորը բնույթ է կրում, ապա հարկավոր է ավելի լուրջ քայլեր։  Եթե ինչ որ մեկին այս թեման հետաքրքրում է, կարող եմ ավելի մանրամասն գրել։

----------


## Rhayader

Մի անգամ ոմն մեկն ինձ ասեց որ հղի է, մյուս առավոտը կարծես երեք անգամ ծննդաբերած լինեի :LOL:  Մի գիշերում չորս կիլո նիհարեցի :LOL: 
Սուտ տագնապ տուրս եկավ (ճիշտն ասած՝ ափսոս)
Այնպես որ, տղամարդու համար էլ դա ստրես է ու զգացումքների փորձություն: Սիրում ես՝ ավելի կձգի քո երեխան կրող կինը: Չես սիրում՝ կփախչես:

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ ինչ կասեք ետծննդաբերական դեպրեսիայի մասին (եթե չեմ սխալվում դեպրեսիա բաժնում քննարկվել է այս հարցը)։  Երբեմն բժիշկները, հարազատները և հենց ինքը՝ հղի կինը, ամբողջ ուշադրությունը կենտրոնացնում են մինչ ծննդաբերությունն ընկած ժամանակահատվածին։  Սակայն անչափ կարևոր է նաև ծննդաբերությանը հաջորդող ժամանակ առաջացող խնդիրները ճիշտ հաղթահարել։  Որոշ կանայք տանում են նման դեպրեսիա, և չեն հասկանում թե իրենց հետ ինչ է տեղի ունենում։  Բարեբախտաբար նման դեպրեսիան բուժվում է։  Երբ այն թուլ արտահայտված է, ապա բավական է լավ հանգստանալը և հարազատների աջակցությունը։  Սակայն եթե այդ դեպրեսիան ավելի խորը բնույթ է կրում, ապա հարկավոր է ավելի լուրջ քայլեր։  Եթե ինչ որ մեկին այս թեման հետաքրքրում է, կարող եմ ավելի մանրամասն գրել։


Սփոուքի մոտ էլ էր նկարագրված այդ երևույթը:
Գրիր, կքննարկենք լա՞վ:

----------


## Second Chance

Ընկերուհուս մոտ ծննդաբերությունից հետո շատ վատ հետքեր են մնացել :Sad:  ինքը շատ նուրբ սպիտակամաշկ աղջիկ է, իսկ հիմա որովայնի շրջանումն սևացած է ու լիքը բծեր են մնացել, ոնց որ ճմրթված լինի, իսկ երեխան արդեն 1 տարեկան է: Ի՞նչ կարելի է ձեռնարկել հղիության ժամանակ, որպեսզի նման հետքեր չմնան: Արդյո՞ք դա ֆիզիկական վարժանքներով կարող է անցնել: 
Հա մի բան էլ, ամենատարածված ետծննդյան բարդությունը, որ առաջանում է կանաց մոտ դա փորն է: Ու շատերն են տառապում այդ հարցով, երբ փորն այդպես էլ չի դառնում առաջվա չափսի: Էլի ծանոթներիցս մեկը ընդամենը 21 տարեկան է, բայց որ իրեն առաջին անգամ տեսա մտածեցի երևի մի 35 կլինի  մեծ փորի պատճառով: Ու ինքն ասաց, որ տարբեր մասաժներ է արել, չգիտեմ ինչ ներծծող կրեմներ է քսել, սակայն  ոչինչ չի օգնել: Բայց շատերին գիտեմ, որ ոչինչ չի մնացել կարծես նույն առաջվա կազմավածքը լինի: Ասում են, որ դա ժառանգական էլ կարող է լինել :Think: :

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հղիության ընթացքում մաշկը ձգվում է` արգանդի մեծացման հետ միաժամանակ: Շատերի մաշկը էլաստիկությունից զուրկ է ու այդ ժամանակ առաջանում են հղիության սպիեր (растяжки): Այդ հետքերը կարող են առաջանալ ոչ միայն փորի շրջակայքում, այլև ոտքերի ազդրային մասում ու կրծքերի վրա: Ներկայիս կոսմետոլոգիական ֆիրմաները ստեղծել են քսուքներ (զուտ բնական հումքից պատրաստված), որոնք մաշկին էլաստիկություն են հաղորդում ու թույլ չեն տալիս այդ հետքերի առաջացում (համենայն դեպքս քիչ թե շատ դեմն առնում են): Հղիության 4-րդ ամսից հետո, երբ սկսվում է նկատելի դառնալ հղիությունը, խորհուրդ է տրվում օգտագործել այդ քսուքները: 

Իսկ փորի մեծանալու համար - կարծում եմ լավագույն միջոցը դրա դեմ պայքարելու համար սպորտով զբաղվելն է` ծննդաբերությունից հետո: Իհարկե, անմիջապես ծննդաբերությունից հետո խորհուրդ չի տրվում ֆիզիկական լարվածություն: Առնվազն մեկ ամիս պետք է անցնի, որպեսզի վերականգնվի կնոջ օրգանիզմի բնականոն ֆունցիան ու ներքին տրավմաներ չառաջանան:

Ի դեպ, մոտավորապես մի այդքան ժամանակ էլ պետք է անցնի, որպեսզի վերականգնվի նաև հոգեբանական ֆոնը, որ կինը կրկին կարողանա նորմալ սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալ: Այս դեպքում չեմ նախանձում տղամարդկանց: Շատ դեպքերում հղիության ընթացքում զուրկ են լինում սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալուց ու հետագա ռեաբիլիտացիոն շրջանում ևս... դրան գումարած կնոջ ավելի մեծ ուշադրությունը նորածնի հանդեպ ու իրենց "անտեսվածությունը"... հենց դա պատճառ է դառնում բազմաթիվ ընտանիքների քայքայման: Տղամարդիկ ջան, համբերատար եղեք ու ձեր համբերատարությունը կգնահատվի կրկնակի, եռակի ու քառակի անգամ...

----------

comet (13.02.2009), Second Chance (13.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (13.02.2009), Ֆոտոն (30.06.2011)

----------


## comet

> Իմ փոքրիկը արդեն երկու ամսեկան է, ճիշտ ասած իմ կարծիքով ամենակարևոր հանգամանքներից մեկը իրոք որ շրջակա միջավայրի մարդկանց վերաբերմունքն է հղի կնոջ նկատմամբ… Բաղտի բերմամբ տե պատահմամբ ընկել եմ այնպիսի ընտանիք որտեղ վատ զգալ հասկացողությունը թշնամաբար է ընդունվում, քանի որ ամուսնուս մայրիկը շատ ամրակազմ և առույգ մարդ է և առողջությունից երբեք չի բողոքել, իսկ հիմա զարմանում է երբ ասում եմ, որ վատ եմ զգում, նույնիսկ չգիտեմ ինչպես արձագանքել դրան....


*Շատ հայկական ընտանիքներում սկեսուրները պատճառ են դառնում, որպեսզի հարսը չհղիանա: Մի բժիշկի պատմելով՝ «Հաճախ լինում են դեպքեր, երբ կինը դեռ 4-5 ամիս է, ինչ ամուսնացած է, եւ սկեսուրը հարսին բերում է մեզ մոտ ու դժգոհում, թե հարսը չբեր է: Դա չբերություն է՝ սկեսուրի պատճառով, որովհետեւ կինն այդ դեպքում այնքան անհանգիստ ու նյարդային է լինում, այնքան են նրան շտապեցնում հղիանալ, որ դա խանգարում է բեղմնավորմանը»: Բժիշկները նկատել են, որ շատ հաճախ, երբ անպտղաբերության համար կինը իրենց է դիմում, կա՛մ գալիս է մենակ, կա՛մ նրան, չգիտես ինչու, ուղեկցում է ոչ թե ամուսինը, այլ՝ սկեսուրը: Բժիշկն ասում է «Ես անպայման խորհուրդ եմ տալիս, որ ամուսիններով բժշկի դիմեն, որովհետեւ կնոջը ոչ թե սկեսուրը պետք է օգնի հղիանալու, այլ՝ իր կողակիցը: Երբ սկեսուրն է հարսին բերում, ես խորհուրդ եմ տալիս նախեւառաջ սկեսուրին բուժել, նոր անցնել հարսին»: 
 «Եթե առաջ հիմնականում սեռավարակների պատճառով կանայք երեխա չէին ունենում, հիմա սթրեսներն են շատ ազդում հղիանալու վրա»:* 

Ավելի վատ էլ է լինում: Աշխատի բանի տեղ չդնես, փոքրիկիդ մասին մտածի :Smile:  Իր հետագա բնավորության ու ձևավորման համար հիմա քո վիճակը կարող է էական նշանակություն ունենալ: Հետևիր սնունդիտ`մրգեր, բանջարեղեն, կալցիով հարուստ սննդատեսակներ: Խոսի իրա հետ, ինքը քեզ լսում է :Smile:  Ուղղակի վայելիր էն երջանկությունը, որ հղիություն է կոչվում :Smile:

----------

Apsara (14.02.2009), Rhayader (13.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (14.02.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Եթե մեկ տարի շարունակ կինը չի հղիանում, ապա այդ դեպքում, ըստ բժշկական տերմինալոգիայի, համարվում է առաջնային անպտղություն: Մինչ մեկ տարի ժամկետը նորմալ է չհղիանալու համար:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ընկերուհուս մոտ ծննդաբերությունից հետո շատ վատ հետքեր են մնացել ինքը շատ նուրբ սպիտակամաշկ աղջիկ է, իսկ հիմա որովայնի շրջանումն սևացած է ու լիքը բծեր են մնացել, ոնց որ ճմրթված լինի, իսկ երեխան արդեն 1 տարեկան է: Ի՞նչ կարելի է ձեռնարկել հղիության ժամանակ, որպեսզի նման հետքեր չմնան: Արդյո՞ք դա ֆիզիկական վարժանքներով կարող է անցնել: 
> Հա մի բան էլ, ամենատարածված ետծննդյան բարդությունը, որ առաջանում է կանաց մոտ դա փորն է: Ու շատերն են տառապում այդ հարցով, երբ փորն այդպես էլ չի դառնում առաջվա չափսի: Էլի ծանոթներիցս մեկը ընդամենը 21 տարեկան է, բայց որ իրեն առաջին անգամ տեսա մտածեցի երևի մի 35 կլինի  մեծ փորի պատճառով: Ու ինքն ասաց, որ տարբեր մասաժներ է արել, չգիտեմ ինչ ներծծող կրեմներ է քսել, սակայն  ոչինչ չի օգնել: Բայց շատերին գիտեմ, որ ոչինչ չի մնացել կարծես նույն առաջվա կազմավածքը լինի: Ասում են, որ դա ժառանգական էլ կարող է լինել:


Ռաստյաժկաներ են, բնական երևույթ է:
Կարծում եմ, կրեմներ, ֆիզիկական մարզանքներ պետք է: Կրծքով չի կերակրել երևի՝ դա ամենալավ դեղն է իրականում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ հայկական ընտանիքներում սկեսուրները պատճառ են դառնում, որպեսզի հարսը չհղիանա: Մի բժիշկի պատմելով՝ «Հաճախ լինում են դեպքեր, երբ կինը դեռ 4-5 ամիս է, ինչ ամուսնացած է, եւ սկեսուրը հարսին բերում է մեզ մոտ ու դժգոհում, թե հարսը չբեր է: Դա չբերություն է՝ սկեսուրի պատճառով, որովհետեւ կինն այդ դեպքում այնքան անհանգիստ ու նյարդային է լինում, այնքան են նրան շտապեցնում հղիանալ, որ դա խանգարում է բեղմնավորմանը»: Բժիշկները նկատել են, որ շատ հաճախ, երբ անպտղաբերության համար կինը իրենց է դիմում, կա՛մ գալիս է մենակ, կա՛մ նրան, չգիտես ինչու, ուղեկցում է ոչ թե ամուսինը, այլ՝ սկեսուրը: Բժիշկն ասում է «Ես անպայման խորհուրդ եմ տալիս, որ ամուսիններով բժշկի դիմեն, որովհետեւ կնոջը ոչ թե սկեսուրը պետք է օգնի հղիանալու, այլ՝ իր կողակիցը: Երբ սկեսուրն է հարսին բերում, ես խորհուրդ եմ տալիս նախեւառաջ սկեսուրին բուժել, նոր անցնել հարսին»:


Չբերությունը հաստատվում է մինչև երկու տարի չհղիանալու դեպքում: Բայց զարմանում եմ՝ էդ ի՞նչ բժիշկ է եղել, որ այդքան շատ տեսել է, որ կինը կա՛մ մենակ գա, կա՛մ սկեսրոջ հետ: Անցյալ տարի, երբ հանրահայտ Գեորգի Կիմիչի մոտ էինք դասի, ամբողջ գերդաստանով էին գալիս: Ոչ մի անգամ մենակ կնոջ չենք տեսել: Իսկ դասական կազմը հետևյալն էր. ամուսին, կին, սկեսուր:

----------


## Jarre

Մի վտանգ հղիների համար.

Այսօր աշխարհում (չգիտեմ Հայաստանում կա, թե ոչ), գնալով մեծ տարածում է գտնում պտուղին ուլտրաձայնային սարքերի միջոցով՝ «ֆոտո/վիդեո на память» անելը։  Այսինքն՝ բժշկական պատրաստվածություն չունեցող մարդիկ, ուլտրաձայնային ապարատների միջոցով կատարում են պտղի *երկարատաև* նկարահանում։ Այնուհետև ստացված պատկերը ձայնագրվում է DVD-ի վրա։  Հետևաբար այս պրոցեդուրայի ընթացքում ուլտրաձայնի ազդեցությունը կարող է լինել ավելի երկար և ուժեղ, քան բժշկական հետազոտության ժամանակ։  Համաձայն վստահելի աղբյուրների, այդպիեի «նկարահանումները», կարող են լինել շատ վտանգավոր։

----------

Rhayader (21.02.2009)

----------


## ihusik

*Jarre* ջան շարունակելով միտքդ ասեմ, որ ռուս գիտնական, ալիքային գենետիկայի ճյուղի հիմնադիրներից մեկը պարզել է, որ սովորական ուլտրաձայնային սարքով կատարած հետազոտությունն էլ ազդում է մարդու վրա՝ ազդելով գենի ալիքային համակարգի վրա, որտեղ շատ ու շատ կարևոր գենի ինֆորմացիան է պահպանվում ու ինքը նշում է հենց այն վնասը, որ հասցվում է այդպես դեռ չծնված երեխային, երբ մայրերը կատարում են նման հետազոտություն ու այդ գիտնականը խորհուրդ չի տալիս և գուցե պատճառներից մեկը նաև դա է, թե ինչու են դեռ նոր ծնված այդ մաքուր երեխաները սկսում արագ հիվանդություններ ձեռք բերել, քանի որ այդ գիտնականի ասելով այդ ուլտրաձայնը մաքրում է շատ կարևոր երեխայի գենի ինֆորմացիոն դաշտը, որտեղ գրված է թե որ օրգանիզմն ինչպես պետք է զարգանա և այլն...

*Ահա այդ մասին ֆիլմը...*

----------

Apsara (20.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (20.02.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հերթական ռուս գիտնականը, որը փորձել է անուն հանել իր "սենսացիոն" հայտարարությամբ: Նմանատիպ անհեթեթություններ շատ ենք լսել: Նախ նկատի ունենանք, որ ուլտրաձայնը բնության մեջ գոյություն ունեցող բան է, որի ազդեցությանն ամեն օր ենթարկվում ենք: Երկրորդ, ընդունենք, որ ուլտրաձայնը բավական հաջող օգտագործվում է բուժական նպատակներով: Երրորդ, մարդու գենետիկ համակարգն այնքան ամուր է, որ առնվազն իոնիզացնող ճառագայթները պետք է ազդեն նրա վրա վնաս հասցնելու համար, այն էլ որոշակի դոզայով: Եթե իսկապես ուտլրաձայնը "մաքրեր" ինչ-որ գենի ինֆորմացիա, ապա հաստատ ծնված երեխան ակնհայտորեն դեֆեկտավոր կլիներ, ինչպես դա լինում է իոնիզացնող ճառագայթների ազդեցության տակ:

----------

Cassiopeia (28.09.2009), Rhayader (21.02.2009), Ծայրահեղ (26.03.2017), Ներսես_AM (20.02.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Հերթական ռուս գիտնականը, որը փորձել է անուն հանել իր "սենսացիոն" հայտարարությամբ: Նմանատիպ անհեթեթություններ շատ ենք լսել:


ճիշտն ասած ես այս նյութը կարդացել էի FDA Consumer magazine-ում։  Այնտեղ խոսվում էր, ինչպես ես նշել էի՝



> բժշկական պատրաստվածություն չունեցող մարդիկ, ուլտրաձայնային ապարատների միջոցով կատարում են պտղի երկարատաև նկարահանում։


Այսինքն ոչ բժշկի կողմից երկարատև ուլտրաէայնային նկարահանումը, մասնագետների կարծիքով կարող է վտանգավոր լինել։  StrangeLittleGirl, ինձ իրոք հետաքրքիր է, դա սխա՞լ է գրված

----------


## Lady SDF

> *Երբ սկեսուրն է հարսին բերում, ես խորհուրդ եմ տալիս նախեւառաջ սկեսուրին բուժել, նոր անցնել հարսին»:*



Շատ լավն էր:  :Hands Up:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Jarre, ճիշտն ասած, ասելիքս ավելի շատ Հուսիկի ասածին էր վերաբերում. ինչ խոսք, ուլտրաձայնի բարձր դոզաները գուցե ուսումնասիրված էլ չեն: Ուղղակի ես վերջերս նկատել եմ, որ ռուս գիտնականները կպած ինչ-որ բաներ են ապացուցում՝ բավական անվտանգ բաները վտանգավոր սարքելով, իսկ վտանգավորներն անվտանգ անվանելով: Չեմ հասկանում՝ նպատակը որն է: Գուցե ուզում են արևմտյան գիտությունը քանդել, չգիտեմ:

----------


## Apsara

Իսկ ինձ հետաքրքրում է մեր այս աշխարհում մեր քաղաքում ասենք հղին ոչ մի բժշկի էլ չգնա, ոչ մի ստուգու ու անալիզ չանի, ապրի իրա համար, ուտի ինչ սիրտը ուզի, անի այն ինչ ուզում է ու տան էլ ծննդաբերի, հետաքրքիր է այդ երեխան առողջ ծնվելու քանի տոկոս հնարավորություն ունի՞

Ուզում եմ իմանալ նաև, թե ինչի համար են այդ բազմաթիվ ստուգումները, քանի տոկոսով են դրանք կանխում ինչ-որ հիվանդություններ

----------


## ihusik

Հա *StrangeLittleGirl* ջան, ճիշտ ես, ես էլ չգիտեի որ Ռուսաստանի գիտնական դոկտոր պրոֆեսորն ստից բաներ է խոսում գիտական փաստերի հիման վրա որ անուն հանի չնայած մի ամբողջ ներկայիս առաջատար գիտական ճյուղի՝ ալիքային գենետիկայի հիմնադիրն է ու հավանաբար դու  չես էլ նաել տեղադրածս տեսաֆիլմն ու ուղղակի հավեսի համար հերքել ես։ :Smile:  էդպես էլ է լինում, ի՞նչ արած, խեղճ դոկտոր պրոֆեսոր :Smile:  Աստված իրեն խելք տա մի քիչ էլ անուն հանի գոնե :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա StrangeLittleGirl ջան, ճիշտ ես, ես էլ չգիտեի որ Ռուսաստանի գիտնական դոկտոր պրոֆեսորն ստից բաներ է խոսում գիտական փաստերի հիման վրա որ անուն հանի չնայած մի ամբողջ ներկայիս առաջատար գիտական ճյուղի՝ ալիքային գենետիկայի հիմնադիրն է ու հավանաբար դու չես էլ նաել տեղադրածս տեսաֆիլմն ու ուղղակի հավեսի համար հերքել ես։ էդպես էլ է լինում, ի՞նչ արած, խեղճ դոկտոր պրոֆեսոր Աստված իրեն խելք տա մի քիչ էլ անուն հանի գոնե


Հուսիկ, հա՛, չեմ նայել ու չեմ էլ նայելու: Լուրջ եմ ասում, վերջին ժամանակներս ռուս գիտնականները շատ են անհեթեթ հայտնագործություններ անում, դրա համար էլ չեմ հավատում: Ընդհանրապես, շատ զավեշտալի է ռուսական դասագրքերը կարդալը: Դրանք բառացիորեն թարգմանված են արևմտյաններից, բայց եթե արևմտյան դասագրքում գրված է՝ հավանաբար այսպես է, ռուսականում պնդած է: Նեխություն չեն քաշել հավանաբար բառն էլ թարգմանել: Կամ էլ՝ եթե արևմտյան գրականության մեջ մի շարք համախտնիշներ կրում են գիտնականների անուններ, ապա ռուսական գրականության մեջ, չգիտես ինչու, այդ նույն գիտնականի անվանն ավելացված է ռուսի անունը: 




> Իսկ ինձ հետաքրքրում է մեր այս աշխարհում մեր քաղաքում ասենք հղին ոչ մի բժշկի էլ չգնա, ոչ մի ստուգու ու անալիզ չանի, ապրի իրա համար, ուտի ինչ սիրտը ուզի, անի այն ինչ ուզում է ու տան էլ ծննդաբերի, հետաքրքիր է այդ երեխան առողջ ծնվելու քանի տոկոս հնարավորություն ունի՞
> 
> Ուզում եմ իմանալ նաև, թե ինչի համար են այդ բազմաթիվ ստուգումները, քանի տոկոսով են դրանք կանխում ինչ-որ հիվանդություններ


Վարդ ջան, պատկերացրու շատ բան կփոխվեր: Մասնավորապես, ժամանակին, երբ այս հետազոտությունները չէին կատարվում, մայրական մահացությունը խիստ բարձր էր: Իսկ հիմա հնարավոր է դառնում սպառնացող բարդությունները նախօրոք կանխատեսել, դրանց դեմն առնել: Կամ՝ շատ դեպքերում երեխայի ծնունդը բնական ճանապարհով ուղղակի անհնար է: Տվյալ դեպքում պետք է անպայման կեսարյան հատում անել: Տան պայմաններում ինֆեկցվելու հավանականությունը չափից դուրս մեծ է: Հետո, եթե նախօրոք հայտնաբերվում է, որ մայրը տառապում է սիֆիլիսով, հեպատիտ Բ-ով, տուբերկուլյոզով կամ ՄԻԱՎ վարակակիր է, ապա համապատասխան միջոցներ են ձեռնարկվում, որ պտուղը չվարակվի: Իսկ եթե կա ռեզուս անհամատեղելիության հարց, ապա երկրորդ հղիությունից սկսած պետք է միջոցներ ձեռնարկել, որպեսզի պտուղը հեմոլիտիկ դեղնուկով չծնվի… Ու էդպես հազար ու մի հարց կա:

----------

Bulbul (25.02.2009), Rhayader (21.02.2009)

----------


## ihusik

Բան չունեմ ասելու քո ասածի մասին StrangeLittleGirl ջան, գուցե ճիշտ ես, բայց եթե հանդիպել ես մի շարք կեղծ թղթադրամների դրա հիման վրա չարժե հերթական թղթադրամի մասին լսելուց ու առանց տեսնելուց միանգամից ասել, որ դա կեղծ է, որովհետև անկասկած կան նաև ոչ կեղծ թղթադրամներ բարեկամս։ :Wink: 

Այդ նույն ուղղությունը՝ ալիքային գենետիկան, պարզել է, որ գենն ունի իր ինֆորմացիոն դաշտը ու նաև այսպես ասած հնչում է նաև և երբ ազդում են նրա վրա ուլտրաձայնով այդ ինֆորմացիան ու հնչողությունը աղճատվում է։ Առանց գենի նյութի փոփոխության նրանք համապատասխան դաշտի ինֆորմացիայի փոփոխությամբ կարողանում են բազմաթիվ փոփոխություններ կատարել հենց տվյալ նյութի հետ, իսկ մենք գիտենք, որ գենն է պայմանավորում, թե այս կամ այն բանը ինչպես կզարգանա, քանի որ այդ ինֆորմացիան գենի մեջ է ու հեշտությամբ կարելի է եգիպտացորենի ցողունի վրա ցորեն ստանալ ինչը արվել է կարծեմ ճապոնիայում թե չինաստանում։ Ու այդ փորձերի հիման վրա է, որ գիտնականը պնդում է, որ ուլտրաձայնը ցանկալի չէ մարդու համար (ինչպես հենդիներն ու նման այլ բաներ, որոնց ալիքային բացասական ազդեցությունը կրում ենք մեր վրա բայց չենք գիտակցում՝ չնայած այդ բոլորը գիտականորեն ապացուցվում է), առավել ևս ցանկալի չէ երբ ուլտրաձայն է գործածվում դեռ չծնված էակի վրա երբ նոր պետք է զարգանա ըստ գենի մեջ դրված ինֆորմացիայի և որքան այն մաքուր լինի ու զերծ այլ ազդեցություններից այնքան առողջ կլինի նոր սերունդը։ Գուցե որոշ ժամանակ անց՝ չնայած այժմ էլ պարզ է, թե որքան է ազդում մարդու ֆիզիկական ու հոգևոր առողջության  վրա մեր ինֆորմացիոն- տեխնիակական այս զարգացումը և ազդում է բացասականորեն։

----------

Լուսաբեր (21.02.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Ռաստյաժկաներ են, բնական երևույթ է:
> Կարծում եմ, կրեմներ, ֆիզիկական մարզանքներ պետք է: :


Ինձ հետաքրքիր է կարելի՞ ինչ որ բան ձեռնարկել/ կրեմներ մարզանքներ/ հենց հղիության ընթացքում, որպեսզի նման հետևանքներ չմնան :Think: 




> Կրծքով չի կերակրել երևի՝ դա ամենալավ դեղն է իրականում:


Բայց կրծքով կերեկրելը ինչ կապ ունի փորի ռաստյաշկաների հետ :Xeloq:  : Բայց  ինքը կերակրում է երեխան արդեն 1 անց է սակայն մինչև հիմա էլ կերակրում է:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Տեսնեմ կգուշակեք, թե հատկապես ի՞նչ է երևում նկարում :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2009), Artgeo (10.03.2009), Chuk (11.03.2009), karina13 (10.03.2009), Ձայնալար (10.03.2009), Նորմարդ (10.03.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Կոպյա մաման ա  :Hands Up:

----------

Cassiopeia (10.03.2009), Elmo (10.03.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

զու՞յգ է  :Shok:   :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

Վեր, մոնիտորը ոնց շուռ տվեցի, չկարողացա պատկերացնել:  :Blush:

----------

Artgeo (10.03.2009), Ներսես_AM (10.03.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> զու՞յգ է


Չէ  :Wink: 




> Վեր, մոնիտորը ոնց շուռ տվեցի, չկարողացա պատկերացնել


Ես էլ սկզբում չէի պատկերացնում, մինչև ուշադիր չնայեցի :LOL:  մանավանդ երբ շարժվում էր :Tongue:

----------


## Elmo

> Ես էլ սկզբում չէի պատկերացնում, մինչև ուշադիր չնայեցի մանավանդ երբ շարժվում էր


դե շարժվելուց, որ տենամ, գոնե կպատկերացնոմ: Բայց սենց բան չեմ ջոգում: Պահի տակ ուզում եմ ասեմ, գլուխն եմ տենում, բայց ...

----------


## Cassiopeia

> դե շարժվելուց, որ տենամ, գոնե կպատկերացնոմ: Բայց սենց բան չեմ ջոգում: Պահի տակ ուզում եմ ասեմ, գլուխն եմ տենում, բայց ...



Ճիշտ ես տեսնում :Wink:

----------


## Ariadna

> Կոպյա մաման ա


Չգիտեմ, ես պապային նմանացրեցի  :Smile:

----------

Նորմարդ (10.03.2009)

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Չգիտեմ, ես պապային նմանացրեցի


Ես էլ  :LOL:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ավելի լավ պատկերացնելու համար` պառկած դիրքով ներքևից նկարված դեմք :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> Ավելի լավ պատկերացնելու համար` պառկած դիրքով ներքևից նկարված դեմք


 :Hands Up:  այ հիմա լրիվ տեսա  :Love:

----------


## comet

Հատուկ թեմայով հետաքրքրվողների համար :Smile: 
http://girls-in.ru/tag/rody
http://girls-in.ru/beremennost

----------

Չիպ (17.04.2009)

----------


## Askalaf

> Հատուկ թեմայով հետաքրքրվողների համար
> http://girls-in.ru/tag/rody
> http://girls-in.ru/beremennost






Շատ լավ կայք կա հայերեն լեզվով՝ ՄԱՅՐԻԿ.ԱՄ







.

----------

Rammer (26.11.2009), Ձայնալար (25.01.2010)

----------


## Sayuri

Ինչեք կարծում, հղիության ընթացքից հնարավո՞ր ե գուշակել երեխայի սեռը, ու ինքանո՞վ է դա համապատասխանում է իրականուտըանը

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ինչեք կարծում, հղիության ընթացքից հնարավո՞ր ե գուշակել երեխայի սեռը, ու ինքանո՞վ է դա համապատասխանում է իրականուտըանը


Նույնիսկ ՈւՁՀ (ուլտրաձայնային հետազոտություն, «հայերեն» ասած՝ ԷԽՈ) է սխալվում, ուր մնած օդում, ասենք մոր փորի տեսքից, քայլքից և այլն, հնարավոր լինի գուշակել պտուղի սեռը։

----------

Ձայնալար (13.04.2011)

----------


## Amarysa

Ես շատ անգամ  նայելով հղի կնոջ  փորիկին ,գուշակում եմ  աղջիկ կծնվի թե ՞տղա ,ասեմ որ շատ քիչ եմ սխալվել ։) 
Բայց դե բոլորն էլ սուտ են,մինչև երեխան չծնվի չես կարող հաստատ իմանալ .

----------


## Sophie

Բժիշկներ, դոպլեր հետազոտությունը ո՞րն է: Ինչով է դա տարբերվում էխոից: Գիտեմ որ այդ հետազոտության դեպքում ֆիլմ են տրամադրում այսինքն նկարահանված վիդեոն: Ասում են դա վտանգավոր է: Արդյո՞ք այդպես է: 
Մեկել կուզենայի գենետիկ հետազոտության մասին իմանալ, Հայաստանում անու՞մ են նման բան:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

բժիշկ չեմ Սոֆի ջան, բայց էտ հետազոտությունից անցել եմ: Նույն հարցերը ես եմ քեզ պես բժկին տվել ու իրա պատասխանը հիմա ասեմ քեզ:
Նույն ինքը էխոնա, նույն սարքավորումովա կատարվում հետազոտությունը, ուղղակի բժիշկը ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա ա կարողանում ստանալ, ինքը այսպես ասած գունավորա ցույց տալիս /մի քանի գույն կա, սև ու սպիտակի հետ:
Տենց եսիմ ինչ վտանգավորություն չի ներկայացնում իրենից,  բայց հղիության ժամանակ 3 անգամ են ստուգում տվյալ սարքով ու դրանցից մի անգամնա ընդամենը դոպլեր հետազոտություն: Նկարահանված վիդեոն ցանկությամբա,հետդ մի ֆլեշկա ես տանում ու տալիս են, բայց դրանից ոչ մի հետաքրքիր  բան  :Jpit: 
Գենետիկ հետազոտությունն էլ են ցանկությամբ անում, մանավանդ, եթե գեներում հիվանդություններ կան: Եթե չի առաջարկվել ուրեմն դրա անհրաժեշտությունը չկա  :Smile: 
Անձամբ ես անհամբեր էի սպասում դոպլեր հետազոտությանը, դա էն ստուգումնա, որից հետո, երբ քեզ ասում են ամեն բան նորմալա թեթևացած շունչ ես քաշում ու հանգիստ սպասում ծննդաբերությանը: Գիտես, որ քեզ ու փոքրիկիդ հետ ամեն բան լավա:
 :Smile:

----------

Kita (13.04.2011), Sophie (14.04.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Եթե առանց պոտենցյալ վտանգների նորմալ հղիություն ա, բժիշկները մեզ խորհուրդ չտվեցին անել: Այսինքն, եթե սովորական ուլտրաձայնային հետազոտությունը, անկախ ամեն ինչից 3 անգամ անում են, ապա դոպլերը մենակ բժշկի ցուցումի համաձայն: Բժիշկ չեմ:

Դոպլերը արյունատար համակարգի աշխատանքը ստուգելու համար ա, որը սովորական ուլտրաձայանային հետազոտությամբ հնարավոր չի անել:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Եթե առանց պոտենցյալ վտանգների նորմալ հղիություն ա, բժիշկները մեզ խորհուրդ չտվեցին անել: Այսինքն, եթե սովորական ուլտրաձայնային հետազոտությունը, անկախ ամեն ինչից 3 անգամ անում են, ապա դոպլերը մենակ բժշկի ցուցումի համաձայն:


 Ձայ, ամեն դեպքում հղիի ցանկությունը հաշվի են առնում, համաձայնությունը նույնպես: Չեն կարա ստիպեն, որ էտ հետազոտություններդ անցնես: Մեր դեպքում էլա եղել առանց վտանգների հղիություն, բայց դե մեր բժիշկն էլ խորհուրդ տվեց ամեն դեպքում անցնել հետազոտությունը: Եսիմ, երևի բժիշկներիցա)) Մի շաբաթ առաջ ցանոթներիցս մեկը առանց բժշկի ցուցումի դոպլեր հետազոտությունա անցել:Առաջին երեխան առողջական խնդիրներովա ծնված եղել և ուզում էին համոզվեն, որ երկրորդ երեխայի ուղեղի հետ ամեն բան նորմալա, արյունը նորմալա մատակարարվում և այլն: /Երևի էտ էլ ստուգող բժշկիցա, որ առանց ցուցումիա արել ))

Մեկ էլ այ սենց բան գտա



> УЗИ и Доплер одни из наиболее безопасных и безвредных исследований в медицине.


Ու դոպլեր հետազոտությունը մենակ հղիության դեպքում չի որ կիրառվումա, բոլոր մարդկանց խորհուրդա տրվում տարին մեկ անգամ դոպլեր հետազոտության ենթարկվել  :Think:

----------

Kita (13.04.2011), murmushka (13.04.2011), Sophie (14.04.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հա, ջանըմ, չեմ ասում, թե չեն անի, եթե ուզես՝ փողին մուննաթ  :Jpit:  Մենք հարցրինք անենք թե չէ, մեր բժիշկը ասեց պետք չի: Այսինքն կոնկրետ իրա մոտ ընդհանուր մոտեցումը էդ ա, որ եթե ինչ-որ կոնկրետ ռիսկեր չկան, չի անում: Ես էլ ինչքան գիտեմ ոչ մի վնասակար ազդեցություն դեռ հայտնաբերված չի: 

Ճիշտ ես ասում, դոպլեր էֆեկտի կրառմամբ ուլտրաձայնային հետազոտություն մենակ հղիներին չի որ արվում ա: Դա ընդհանուր դիագնոստիկայի մեթոդ ա, որ արյունատար համակարգն ա ստուգում, կարող ա հայտնաբերել ինսուլտի ռիսկերը և այլն:  Մեթոդի էությունն էլ էն ա, որ անդրադարձած ուլտրաձայնը, որը գրանցւմ ա սարքը փոխում է իրա հաճախականությունը, եթե անդրադառնում է շարժվող արյան մասնիկներից. ըստ այդմ հնարավոր է լինում գնահատել արյան հոսքի արագությունն ու ուղղությունը:

Ժամանակին ահագին կարդացել եմ, որ որոշենք պետք ա թե չէ, բայց դե մեկ ա, վերջում բժիշկը ոնց ասեց տենց արինք  :LOL:

----------

Sophie (14.04.2011), Լուսաբեր (13.04.2011)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Բոլոր հղիներին խորհուրդ կտամ երբեք չհրաժարվել  ուլտրաձայնային հետազոտություններից, որոնք արվում են ոչ միայն հղիների մոտ այլ շատ բազմաթիվ հիվանդությունների դեպքում: ՈՒշադրություն չդարծնել էն անհեթեթություններին որոնք անհասկացող պառավներն են ( և ոչ միայն) տարածում: Ոչ մի ճառագայթում, ոչ մի գենետիկ ինֆորմացիայի ոչնչացում չկա, դրանք պարզապես չապացուցված հայտարարություններ են: Եթե կինը հղիության ընթացքում իրեն լավ է զգում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ պտղի հետ էլ է ամեն ինչ նորմալ: ՈՒլտրածայնային հետազոտության ընթացքում կարող են պտղի մոտ անոմալիաներ հայտնաբերվել, որոնք ծնունդից անմիջապես հետո հնարավոր կլինի բուժել ( ինչքան շուտ էնքան լավ): Վերջապես դուք ձեր երեխայի ձևավորվող օրգանների զարգացմանն եք հետևում...( իհարկե հայերի մեծ մասը միայն սեռը պարզելու համար են դա անում)
Ի դեպ վերջի տարիներին ուլտրաձայնային հետազոտության արդյունքում պարզվել է, որ կան նաև անորեկսիկ պտուղներ... ինչը շատ հետաքրքիր է , քանի որ անորեկսիան դա հոգեբանական խնդիր է: Փաստորեն պտուղը մոր ապրումներից զգացել է, որ ինքն անցանկալի երեխա է և արդյունքնում հրաժարվել է սնուցումից: Սա պարզապես մի տեղից լսված ինֆորմացիա չէ, ես դա հաստատ գիտեմ: Ժամանակակից կյաքնում սթրեսները շատ են, հղի կնոջ համար լավագույն բանը դա խաղաղ ու հանիգիստ հոգեբանական վիճակն է, ֆիզիկական ակտիվությունը ու ճիշտ սնուցումը

----------

Cassiopeia (18.06.2011)

----------


## շշուկ

Ասում են, որ հղիությունը հաշվարկում են վերջին դաշտանի առաջին օրվանից սկսած: Արդյոք դա ճիշտ ձև է հղիության ժամկետը որոշելու համար? 
Ինձ թվում էր` հղիությունը հաշվում են այն ժամանակվանից սկսած, երբ տեղի է ունեցել հղիությունը:
 Եվ եթե ՈՒՁՀ-ով նայելուց ասում են, որ հղիությունը ենթադրենք 8 շաբաթական է, արդյոք պիտի մտածել, որ այն 10 շաբաթական է?
Ով տեղյակ  է, թող բացարի: Շնորհակալ կլինեմ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ասում են, որ հղիությունը հաշվարկում են վերջին դաշտանի առաջին օրվանից սկսած: Արդյոք դա ճիշտ ձև է հղիության ժամկետը որոշելու համար? 
> Ինձ թվում էր` հղիությունը հաշվում են այն ժամանակվանից սկսած, երբ տեղի է ունեցել հղիությունը:
>  Եվ եթե ՈՒՁՀ-ով նայելուց ասում են, որ հղիությունը ենթադրենք 8 շաբաթական է, արդյոք պիտի մտածել, որ այն 10 շաբաթական է?
> Ով տեղյակ  է, թող բացարի: Շնորհակալ կլինեմ:


Վերջին դաշտանով են հաշվում, որտև այլ տարբերակ չկա ։)
Երբ արդեն հաստատված ա հղիության փաստը, չեն կարա հստակ օրն իմանան։ Իհարկե եթե էդ կինը ամիսը մեկ չի սեքսով զբաղվում  :LOL:

----------

շշուկ (27.11.2019)

----------


## շշուկ

> Եվ եթե ՈՒՁՀ-ով նայելուց ասում են, որ հղիությունը ենթադրենք 8 շաբաթական է, արդյոք պիտի մտածել, որ այն 10 շաբաթական է?
> :


Շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար, իսկ էս մեջբերված հատվածին կարող եք պատասխանել?

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես շատ անգամ  նայելով հղի կնոջ  փորիկին ,գուշակում եմ  աղջիկ կծնվի թե ՞տղա ,ասեմ որ շատ քիչ եմ սխալվել ։) 
> Բայց դե բոլորն էլ սուտ են,մինչև երեխան չծնվի չես կարող հաստատ իմանալ .


Թե ինչ եք էս կողմ էն կողմ ընկնում. տղա է, աղջիկ է... Թողեք, ինքը կմեծանա, կկողմնորոշվի, էլի...

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար, իսկ էս մեջբերված հատվածին կարող եք պատասխանել?


Հղիությունը սովորաբար հաշվում են 40 շաբաթ տևողությամբ՝ սկսած վերջին դաշտանի առաջին օրվանից։ Կամ 38 շաբաթ՝ բեղմնավորումից սկսած։ Քանի շաբաթական է ասելով՝ սովորաբար նկատի ունեն 40֊շաբաթյա հաշվարկման համակարգը, այսինքն՝ վերջին դաշտանի առաջին օրվանից սկսած։ Ու այո, եթե ձեզ հայտնի է բեղմնավորման օրը ու դրանից 8 շաբաթ է անցել, ապա 40֊շաբաթյա սիստեմով հղիությունը համարվում է 10 շաբաթական։

----------

Cassiopeia (28.11.2019), շշուկ (28.11.2019)

----------

